

Startups Are Not Glamorous – They Run on Fear  - acremades
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130607051230-52906-startups-are-not-glamorous?trk=tod-home-art-mini_3&_mSplash=1

======
e3pi
...and hanging in there: I read the founder of Samsung says everyday is a
constant crisis, that mobile is the fad today and it will be gone tomorrow.

